
Hacking TechCrunch Disrupt's Hackathon - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/31592808546/hacking-techcrunch-disrupts-hackathon
======
jason_shah
I really learned a ton during this hackathon and want to share everything I
can with the HN community. Let me know if there's anything I can add!

